# 457 dependant child working hours



## bluejerry15 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello,,

My name is lex I'm 22 yrs old and a dependant child of my father who held the main visa for the 457 visa. My question is, if how many hours am i allowed to work per week and if am i allowed to work too?. I'm currently studying and wondering if i work at the same time could this be affecting our application for permanent residency as a dependant child?


Please anyone help me regarding this,,,



thank you


Regards
Lex


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Part time only and you must stay in full time education. An adult child over 18 who is not studying is not dependent. Nor are they if they work full time, which is 20hrs in DIACs opinion. OR if you are in a defacto relationship!


----------



## bluejerry15 (Jan 3, 2012)

_shel said:


> Part time only and you must stay in full time education. An adult child over 18 who is not studying is not dependent. Nor are they if they work full time, which is 20hrs in DIACs opinion. OR if you are in a defacto relationship!


Thanks Shel for the information.... Yes Im currently studying full time right now....


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

IIRC, there is no restriction on working time (unlike a student visa). As long as you study full time, you can work as much as you like, I could be wrong though

Cheers


----------



## jomaspirit (Feb 3, 2012)

Dependants of a 457 visa has no working restrictions. I also do not see the clause where you have to be a fulltime student. Although my children are in fulltime education this is not an issue for me yet. I am just stating that I have not seen this as an issue in black and white.


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)
under Dependent child

Yea those are not the exact words, but my agent told me the same thing when I graduated from uni and started a full time position (although my 457 dependant visa wouldn't expire for another year), to apply a new 457 so I don't bleach the terms and conditions, so I guess that's how it is...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

You both haven't read the question right!

Dependants on a 457 can work full time BUT an adult dependant child who wants to be included on the main applicant parents future PR visa can not if the parent is to prove dependancy! If a parent can not prove dependancy the adult child can not be included & must either qualify for and apply for their own visa or leave australia!

Look at the dependancy requirements for the PR visa & it is quite clear.


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

_shel said:


> You both haven't read the question right!
> 
> Dependants on a 457 can work full time BUT an adult dependant child who wants to be included on the main applicant parents future PR visa can not if the parent is to prove dependancy! If a parent can not prove dependancy the adult child can not be included & must either qualify for and apply for their own visa or leave australia!
> 
> Look at the dependancy requirements for the PR visa & it is quite clear.


I don't see a contradiction here  my point was that as long as he studies full time, he can still be the dependant of his parents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

guy22 said:


> I don't see a contradiction here  my point was that as long as he studies full time, he can still be the dependant of his parents.


 Sorry I read your post wrong, serves me right for reading & posting from my phone! 

But yes do what you want whilst on the 457 if no intention to apply for PR or if you will qualify for a visa in your own right. But if you are reliant on being a dependent on your parent, stay dependent!


----------



## schabior (May 18, 2012)

hey, how is your application going?
I have similar situation


----------

